

Kouio RSS: A Progress Update - stephen_mcd
https://kouio.com/blog/a-progress-update

======
tty
Although I'm pretty satisfied with my current reader, and wasn't looking for a
replacement, this looks really nice. It didn't require linking my Google
account, OPML import worked instantly unlike on some other readers, the
interface is nice, editing folders and feeds works through the main interface
(rather than requiring a special menu)

~~~
stephen_mcd
What's your current reader?

~~~
tty
The rather little-known SilverReader

[http://silverreader.com/](http://silverreader.com/)

